# Mt. Southington 12-26 night



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Heading out after work around 7...To slay the Vert

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe



How's your back?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2010)

severine said:


> How's your back?



It seemed to hold up for him when we skied Gnar Easter on Xmas Eve.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

severine said:


> How's your back?





Grassi21 said:


> It seemed to hold up for him when we skied Gnar Easter on Xmas Eve.



It's gotten a lot better the past few days. Didn't bother me skiing Xmas eve like Grassi said and I did another 2 hour session this morning and it feels fine.


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> It's gotten a lot better the past few days. Didn't bother me skiing Xmas eve like Grassi said and I did another 2 hour session this morning and it feels fine.


Yay!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff...Ill call ya when I get out of work 6ish...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

What a crock of shit...Closing at 6pm due to the blizzard...are you effin kidding me


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2010)

powhunter said:


> What a crock of shit...Closing at 6pm due to the blizzard...are you effin kidding me



sad, very sad.


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2010)

powhunter said:


> What a crock of shit...Closing at 6pm due to the blizzard...are you effin kidding me



How are the roads? Visibility? They do have to consider the safety of their patrons and employees...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

powhunter said:


> What a crock of shit...Closing at 6pm due to the blizzard...are you effin kidding me



You better return that seasons pass....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sundowns open..Im sure the roads are the same....They just want to deny me pow.

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Sundowns open..Im sure the roads are the same....They just want to deny me pow.
> 
> steveo



you @ sundown in the AM? i'm shooting to be there before 8.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea Gary...Should be there before 8 as well


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you @ sundown in the AM? i'm shooting to be there before 8.





powhunter said:


> Yea Gary...Should be there before 8 as well



+1!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2010)

severine said:


> How are the roads? Visibility? They do have to consider the safety of their patrons and employees...



The roads were fine tonight. Yeah, snow covered, but come on a ski area closing because of a snow storm? Weak sauce.


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> The roads were fine tonight. Yeah, snow covered, but come on a ski area closing because of a snow storm? Weak sauce.



It happens...


----------

